# Mailing monstera adansonii in southern california weather



## SamanthaMarikian (Oct 8, 2020)

Are there any temperature extremes i should avoid when shipping? Idk how much more intolerant they’d be with temperature when shipped bare root vs planted. They’d be young rooted cuttings.


----------

